# Lexapro, Librax, and Colace



## jblaird1 (Sep 27, 2003)

I recently had a baby about 4 months ago and ever since I have had stomach problems. I went to one doctor and she gave me librax. Well a week went by and the same thing happened again I have another attack. So I went to another doctor yesterday and he told me to keep taking the librax and to take colace everynight before bed and take lexapro once a day. Has anyone had any experience with these meds? I am scared I just can't take the pain anymore and I was wondering if this cocktail will make the pain go away. Thanks for any info you can give me.


----------



## MDN (Mar 14, 2003)

I take Lexapro not so much for pain, but for the anxiety and depression that I have from my IBS and colitis. It helps a lot and makes me less worried/upset about my stomach problems which inturn..makes them less I believe







I don't know anyhting about the other 2 meds you mentioned though. Hope this helps.


----------

